# Lots of changes to 2010 Force group



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Just unveiled at Sea Otter. http://cxmagazine.com/new-sram-force-gruppo-2010-upgrades-shifters-brakes-adds-bb30-and-gore


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Any idea if Zero Loss shifting is on the rear shifter now... or still just front?


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

When will it be out? Looks great..


----------



## Justridinalong (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks SWEET!!!!


----------



## 4l3x (May 27, 2009)

What bikes will support BB30 when this is released?


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

Not many bikes have BB30, yet. The 2010 Van Dessel is BB30, which is my next whip. 

I'll be doing full 2010 Force as well, so I'll be posting pictures come Mid-July.

Later


----------



## 4l3x (May 27, 2009)

No BB30 love for Cervelo then i assume?


----------



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

*Release date?*

Anyone know when 2010 Force is going to go on sale?


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

If by "going on sale" you mean...for the public to purchase, Probikekit had some in last week now, "temp out of stock, they went quickly. I paused while deciding between standard or compact cranks and missed both. I've seen some sep. components on e-bay as well.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

There are some sets on eBay. I just bought one last week. It' a really great group and is very close to Red.


----------

